# On first round of clomid. Success stories? x



## sonialouise82

Hi Girls. I have started my first round of clomid and am on day 5 of my cycle. Im taking it days 2-6 as advised by my GP. I have PCOS and normally irregular cycles. I have been trying for 4 years and am also on metformin 3x daily (1500mg in total.)

Has anyone had success with clomid and metformin? and how long etc did it take. I need some happy stories! xxxxxx

:hug:


----------



## Bexy

Hi Sonia

No success story from me I'm afraid (did 3 months on Clomid last year) but would suggest perhaps posting in BFP or possibly first trimester for some!

Fingers crossed for you - I know from my own googling there have been some ladies lucky enough to fall on first month of Clomid! :)

:dust:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey hun

Not for me but my BF had clomid for several months. They had to adjust her doseage but she fell pregnant and had a gorgeous girl. She went back on the clomid when ttc no.2 but had no joy so she had a hormone shot and it worked - baby no.2 was born in August. Miracles do happen and there is definitely one out there for each of us :hugs:


----------



## kristy87

i agree, i think theres been a few girls on bnb currently pregnant or that children have been concieved by clomid hun

hope someone can help you out!!xx


----------



## miel

i got my BFP with clomid (only clomid so) was on it for 2 months and it work on the second round:)
good luck !


----------



## Bebecake

I am currently on my first round of clomid too :) I am not taking metaformin(sp?), but I am taking estrogen pills and I will be going on progesterone cream as well. 

One of my best friends conceived twins last year on round #2 of clomid, and my SIL got pregnant with both of her children on her first round of clomid.

Good luck! I hope it only takes one round, but if it doesn't, then just know that most people fall preggers on the second and third round more than the first!

:hugs:


----------



## kristy87

oh and good luck!!!!!!


----------



## FunnyBunny

I've had 2 BFP's on clomid both on third round unfortantly first ended in MMC but I'm now 19 weeks gone this time.

Best of luck, hope you have a success story to tell soon too!!


----------



## sonialouise82

Thanks for your messages. I am trying to do everything right this time. I am on a diet, i work out every day, i take my vitamins and folic acid, eating healthily etc. Feeling pretty positive. xx


----------



## sonialouise82

Oh... i forgot to put in my last post that i have also ordered some pre-seed lubricant. Did any of you use it or anyone you know and did it help?

xx


----------



## aevenstar

Hello

We conceived this LO on second round of Clomid and a lot of pre seed and bd-ing 10 days straight - think it definitely helped with getting the swimmers in and making sure they were happy! 

Wishing you the best of luck

Rachel x


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Sonialouise. I am also on my first round (CD22/about 3 dpo today). I'm not taking metaformin though. I've been taking Prometrium (progesterone) since day 18. Good luck hun. I hope it does the trick and you're celebrating a bfp soon! :dust:


----------



## Emily78

No luck for me on my 3 rounds of clomid alone. Anyone else find it made you break out??

Going back on (days 2-6) in prep for the IUI (first rounds...and fingers crossed)

Heard of MANY sucess stories from friends and family with clomid...best of luck!


----------



## WW1

I got my :bfp: on round 3 of clomid. There have been several success stories recently. 

Here's hoping you get your BFP soon x


----------



## sonialouise82

Hey girls. 

Thanks for you messages. I too have a prob with breaking out in spots. Im not normally spotty but the clomid seems to have made this happen. Apart from feeling a bit hormonal i dont feel a hell of a lot different. Im on day 11 now so hoping ill ovulate v soon. 

What days did you ovulate, if you can remember?

xx


----------



## BizyBee

I didn't ovulate until around day 18/19, but my cycles were very long before.


----------



## Chellebelle

Hiya!

We conceived our little fella on Clomid 100mg... 7th round but I have PCOS, one blocked tube and OH has low sperm count... so we were lucky not to go all the way to IVF stage (which I had an appointment booked for the week after I got my bfp). 

For that round I think we gave it our all as I had almost given up, bd'd everyday (as much as possible anyway) from day 10 to I think day 22, held legs in air for 10 mins after each bding :rofl: that was amusing for my OH, took EPO to increase cm and didn't stress about symptom spotting. 

Best of luck, I hope you get that special bfp soon! :hugs:


----------



## WW1

sonialouise82 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Thanks for you messages. I too have a prob with breaking out in spots. Im not normally spotty but the clomid seems to have made this happen. Apart from feeling a bit hormonal i dont feel a hell of a lot different. Im on day 11 now so hoping ill ovulate v soon.
> 
> What days did you ovulate, if you can remember?
> 
> xx

I ovulated day 18 on cycle 2 and 3.


----------



## latestarter

I'm not a clomid success. But I sure hope you are. 

Good luck!


----------



## BizyBee

How are you sonialouise?


----------



## Carlyanne15

sonialouise82 said:


> Hi Girls. I have started my first round of clomid and am on day 5 of my cycle. Im taking it days 2-6 as advised by my GP. I have PCOS and normally irregular cycles. I have been trying for 4 years and am also on metformin 3x daily (1500mg in total.)
> 
> Has anyone had success with clomid and metformin? and how long etc did it take. I need some happy stories! xxxxxx
> 
> :hug:

Best of Luck to you

I had one round of Clomid, and it worked, and now i have a 4month old little girl. So fingers crossed honey x


----------



## hopeful4baby

SoniaLouise and BizyBee,

I'm also on my first round of Clomid 50mg for unexplained infertility. I normally ovulate between day 12-15, so I'm really curious what effect it is going to have on me. I've just taken the last pill yesterday. 

Praying very hard it will do the trick!

xxx


----------



## sonialouise82

Hi hopeful4baby. I hope it works for you. Keep us informed and let me know how you feel on it and when you ovulate etc. 

I ovulated on day 12 and have been a bit moody, i was having hot flashes till about day 10 and i have been having twinges in my uterus and ovaries since before ovulation and cant wait to find out if it has worked. 

xx


----------



## Puddleduck

Hi hopeful4baby,

Well we were lucky enough to get a :bfp: on our 6th and final round of Clomid @ 100mg even though I did ovulate as we had unexplained infertility. 

I am now 5 weeks pregnant.

Good luck I hope it works for you.

:hug:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi hopeful. :hi:
Hope it works on your first cycle. Keep us posted!


----------



## sonialouise82

Hi. Im on day 22 now and i have twinging and period pain on and off and its driving me crazy. My temp dipped yesterday by .2 degrees but went back up this morning. I keep having like stabbing pains in the sides of my bb's and i seem to be sleeping in the afternoons but that may be because of the hot weather. 

Anyone else get these symptoms on clomid?


----------



## hopeful4baby

Puddleduck, BizyBee and SoniaLouise, thank you for your well wishing. And the same back to you BizyBee and SoniaLuise! Tons of :dust: for this cycle!!!

Congratulations to you Puddleduck, so great to see you having success on Clomid. We are in a similar situation then, ovulating, but unexplained infertility.

I am on day12, I am just about to start my OPK testing today. I had quite strong hot flushes until about 3 days ago, but only in the morning before getting up (I normaly get them always day before AF due as well). I suffer from lower back pain around ovulation which last until AF arrives. It has just started today, so I can't say I had any other symptoms apart from those hot flushes. I heard lots of girls had real ovulation pains, that they could felt it. I'm really curious about that. I'm going away for the weekend on my own friday afternoon, so hopefully I'll ovulate by Thursday, so we won't miss it!:dohh:


----------



## Jan34

Really good to hear all these success stories! Hopeful, I'm in the same boat as you, i.e. was already ovulating but taking Clomid after ttc for nearly 2 years. Just finished taking round 3 so waiting for OV now. MInd you, I had to miss last month as I was away at the crucial time. 

Good luck all, keep us updated.


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi Ladies, I wanted to share some tips with all of you and what helped me conceive. My last (2nd) child is 7 years old and I have had unprotected sex for years with husband and the last 3 years I had tried to conceived but nothing. I didn't try that hard but I should have gotten pregnant. To make a long story short, the last 14 months I have really seriously tried and got refered to a specialist, did all the test, the dye test, hormone test, sperm test, blood tests, etc... my hubby has lowish sperm count (had a vasectomy reversal!) and my ovarian reserve was low plus suspected PCOS... I got recommended I tried metformin and I was going to use Clomid but... I got pregnant on my own... sadly to miscarry at 11 weeks but... then after my first period I tried again and got pregnant on the first round of clomid. Now I bought a book that you must buy "taking care of your fertility" which teaches you how to chart, about cervical fluid when u r your most fertile and little tricks like taking baby aspirin and robitussin... sounded weird at first but it worked!!!!! I am 41 and pregnant with the help of Clomid, robitussin, baby aspirin and the book! Must buy the book!!!!!


----------

